

Ionic Platform Docs - fouadmatin
http://docs.ionic.io/services/getting-started/

======
err4nt
I hope its not too late for me to get locked into a platform with an unclear
pricing model. I love mid-project curveballs!

"Ionic is currently in alpha testing and is free during that period. We will
announce billing information and pricing plans in the coming months as the
service matures."

I guess the adage applies -> If you have to ask the price, you probably can't
afford it.

[http://docs.ionic.io/overview/billing/](http://docs.ionic.io/overview/billing/)

~~~
nextw33k
Given that its built on open source, it would be hard for you to be locked
into something.

More likely is that they'll offer support contracts, a pay for IDE and build
services. Which if you are making money with your Apps then it provides
assurance to you to pay for those things.

~~~
rezistik
The Ionic framework is open source but my understanding is that this is
similar to Parse, an API/DB service.

------
xtrumanx
Ionic is stable yet? Last time I tried it, I could get the default generated
app up and running on my browser but not on the emulator or the phone.

~~~
uberneo
Its pretty stable and very easy to use if you are good with AngularJS ..
little bit of confusion around cordova plugins integration but easy to figure
out .. Recently I have developed and app built on Ionic and it works perfectly
--
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lowendapp....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lowendapp.corkfilmfestival)
.. also its been mentioned on ionic website

~~~
Bahamut
That is not quite true - there are huge breaking changes that are happening
quite rapidly with Ionic, especially if you're stuck on head of master due to
1.3 support & other performance issues that force you onto head of master.
There's also a steep curve with navigating some of the pitfalls surrounding
Ionic if one isn't careful - so much so that multiple excellent developers
I've spoken to have decided to fork Ionic & consume the fork along with
patches, since they don't seem to consider merging PRs much from the
community.

I'd say that unless you have some very talented developers and you aren't
having to worry about cross-browser issues & commit to exclusively mobile
apps, avoid Ionic. There are many pitfalls when you deviate from opinionated
conventions, and they can be quite painful to figure out. I spent an hour
earlier today trying to figure out an issue where registering a new user was
broken due to the new Ionic view caching mechanism - this is quite painful.

I would highly recommend waiting for Ionic to hit 1.0 formally before even
considering using it to anyone who is still deciding - you'd be better off
probably going with Angular Material instead currently. I don't normally
advocate staying away from a pre 1.0 release, but with Ionic, I think the
warning is well earned - this is also coming from someone on a team where
Ionic fit our use case almost perfectly, but were bitten hard when we had to
do desktop support along with mobile & various other issues from our design
not matching up with how Ionic built things.

------
jack_hanford
This is epic, I don't think Ionic has publicized these docs for their upcoming
platform yet.

------
sanketbajoria
Good to have a document

